# How fast do you drive?



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

Just wondering how fast everyone drives... Like does the car feel stable at 80-85? I usually do about 80-85 in the 65 and 70mph zones and want to know how the Cruze handles those speeds.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

TopazLTZ said:


> Just wondering how fast everyone drives... Like does the car feel stable at 80-85? I usually do about 80-85 in the 65 and 70mph zones and want to know how the Cruze handles those speeds.


I got a warning ticket doing 95 in my 2013 Cruze LTZ RS.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

It does but but expect extremely poor gas milage,


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

I got a warning ticket doing 90 lol I have only had three tickets and one fine since I started driving in January 2012. And I drive those speeds in my 98 Lexus ES300 with a 4 speed auto and I get in the upper teens low twenties . So I would expect the Cruze to get low to mid twenties.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I never drive faster than i can see


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

For an eco car it does very well at high speeds. Nice and smooth but rolls with all the bends in the road. Sat behind a Camaro doing 170km/h on I-94 and handled like a dream.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Almost all freeways around here are 65, so I do 75 and my eco seems to like that best. I feel any slower or faster I get worse mileage. But it runs perfect at that speed.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It's very stable up to 100. But doing 80, MPG sucks.

Three tickets in a year? I'm glad I don't pay your insurance. I've had that many in 10 years.


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

I set set cruise control at 85mph and have no issues at all. I have driven at 113mph(hits the limiter) for a couple of miles to make up for time and it gets a tad hairy in corners. But, at 85mph it drives great.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

The insurance hasn't gone up from the tickets. I got a lawyer and he took care of it. But dang... the tickets were for stupid things too! haha I have driven 140 in my Lexus... NEVER again!! It gets pretty sketchy around 120ish haha


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

TopazLTZ said:


> The insurance hasn't gone up from the tickets. I got a lawyer and he took care of it. But dang... the tickets were for stupid things too! haha I have driven 140 in my Lexus... NEVER again!! It gets pretty sketchy around 120ish haha


Buy a bike if you want to get where you need to fast. Best thing I ever did. I don't know about anywhere else, but cops in Indiana don't even bother with you.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm not a fan of bikes... my neighbor has a Ducatti its pretty sharp looking lol... I have kind of been hinting to my parents I want a Camaro SS. I'm not sure they will let me though... lol


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

TopazLTZ said:


> I'm not a fan of bikes... my neighbor has a Ducatti its pretty sharp looking lol... I have kind of been hinting to my parents I want a Camaro SS. I'm not sure they will let me though... lol


That won't work with car seats at all.

With every bump you hit with a Camaro you will have a crying baby.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

It is very stable over 90, and about the only difference you'll notice is a different engine note hum, and of course, decreased mileage.

Octane and speed numbers matching, ftw.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Depends on certain factors, but I generally stick to the speed limit unless it's ridiculously low. On the highway, 65-70 (in the RIGHT lane, thank you).


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

I like that... speed matching octane. haha and the Camaro SS rides pretty rough. It is a neck and back jarring ride that's for sure. But with two car seats and everything I have to carry in my trunk it wouldn't work.. and my age would make the insurance a killer. haha


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

TopazLTZ said:


> I like that... speed matching octane. haha and the Camaro SS rides pretty rough. It is a neck and back jarring ride that's for sure. But with two car seats and everything I have to carry in my trunk it wouldn't work.. and my age would make the insurance a killer. haha


I would like one myself too. But with two girls ages 6 and 4 just not practical right now. Plus wife won't let me.


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

What's the trade in value of the wife and kids? Sure that would cover a nice down payment at least?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Epickphale said:


> What's the trade in value of the wife and kids? Sure that would cover a nice down payment at least?


I rather keep my wife. 

And my 2 little girls.

I wouldn't trade them for anything.


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Fair enough I suppose.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

75 to 80 in my younger days, now That I have my Eco MT I get behind an SUV or Pick up truck in the slow lane to get some good MPG.


----------



## Jeff257 (Mar 19, 2013)

Some days I set my Cruze at 75 and leave it there. That is 5 over the speed limit on the highways I drive here. If I want better mileage though I drop it to 70 and stick to the right hand lane. I have had it as high as 99 on the highway a couple of times though. Shouldn't have taken it that high but I was a little upset at a douche in a pickup truck hogging the left lane going 65 when I was going 75. When I passed him and pulled out in front going 75 he decided to ride my bumper so I sped up to 80. Then he tried to pass me in the right hand lane. I hit 99 to keep him from getting in front of me again and he got stuck behind an 18-wheeler. Then backed it down to 75 and got in the right hand lane. He stayed back from me for a bit and then exited within a couple more miles. I don't drive like that often though but I was just ready to get home and didn't feel like dealing with that idiot.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

The problem with the Camaro is the insurance really. Like what you said 2013 Cruze... it's not practical really, especially with a 16 month old son and another son due in January. The ride is SUPER harsh for everyday... Heck! Even my 2008 Camry SE was fairly harsh haha. Kind of felt sporty until you got into some tricky corners fast. My mom seems to love the ride on her 2010 Camry SE... Does the Cruze 2LT and LTZ ever feel rough?


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

If we didn't let so many stupid people drive... I'm sure everyone would get better mileage based on the above logic. Sigh... too bad there ARE all of these idiots on the road.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

TopazLTZ said:


> The problem with the Camaro is the insurance really. Like what you said 2013 Cruze... it's not practical really, especially with a 16 month old son and another son due in January. The ride is SUPER harsh for everyday... Heck! Even my 2008 Camry SE was fairly harsh haha. Kind of felt sporty until you got into some tricky corners fast. My mom seems to love the ride on her 2010 Camry SE... Does the Cruze 2LT and LTZ ever feel rough?


No not really unless you a driving on some really rough roads.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Right after I bought my Eco I was tooling down the highway and looked down and I was doing 104!(I felt like I had to "beat" my LS to go that fast) Typically I do @70 -75. Speed limits in Ohio are still 65(one of the few states) and traffic bunches up so much (lots of 2 lane hwy s and "non Cruze" drivers afraid to pass each other) sometimes it is hard to go faster. Lots of roads around where I live, a lot of drivers will pile up on your bumper unless you are approaching the speed of light or sound! If you don't "move" with them, you will get stuck behind a car just moving along and every one is passing you so you are not going anywhere quickly. Probably just the speed limit.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

I often can do 100-110 and it feels like I'm doing 85.... my Lexus is so quiet and smooth, I don't realize that I'm going so fast. lol


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Rarely go over 80 in my Eco. Usually 72-74 on the way to work. Still gets mid 40s MPG wise.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

About 55-60 usually, or the speed limit on the rural roads I am often driving.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Speed limit +5.

After i've been in trouble with tickets before because of speeding, i am a retired immature young guy. I rather be safe, and not get a ticket for being late to where i am. Because come on lets be honest, will 10 minutes late make a difference? or 30? Just call and say you'll be late 100% of the time they won't care. Just be safe.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I normally just drive the speed limit, and always on side roads. Only exception I make is for a poorly designed speed limit (40) where I go up to 42ish in order to hold 6th gear. I sometimes flow with traffic on the highway, but many times I'm doing under the limit. I'm rarely ever late (and when I am it's usually due to stop and go traffic), but I've never had a problem. If it's something that critical, I'd be leaving plenty early for it anyway.


----------



## FromTheCrypt (Mar 13, 2013)

On the highway I usually do 62-65 depending on where the sweet spot is for MPG on the given day. Sometimes I don't notice but it'll slowly make it's way to 70 which seems fine in my Eco for stability. On the side roads I usually just go a few miles over the speed limit or right with it, whatever helps the car maintain the best MPG is the way I drive to be honest. I have barely punched the car at all since buying it but I haven't had it for 2 months yet either...just don't have many options around these parts to floor it nor a reason to floor it other than cheap thrills I guess.


----------



## bornchevy (Mar 19, 2013)

My commute everyday is 90 miles one way on turnpike and highway. The turnpike speed limit is 75 and the highway is 70. It's about half and half for those. I love the drive in the Cruze as it's comfortable and smooth. I usually drive the speed limit unless something gets in the way. I have had my Cruze up to 100 with no problems and it was extremely stable and easily controllable. No floating or anything else that would make me afraid to maintain that speed consistently.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

TopazLTZ said:


> The insurance hasn't gone up from the tickets. I got a lawyer and he took care of it. But dang... the tickets were for stupid things too! haha I have driven 140 in my Lexus... NEVER again!! It gets pretty sketchy around 120ish haha


3 tickets in a year and doing 140+ doesn't sound like getting a Camaro SS would end well for you lol. That thing would be totaled in a week. I'm all for having a little fun, but they make race tracks and drag strips for a reason. Just sayin.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

On my daily commute I limit my speed to 60 or the posted speed limit, whichever is slower. Doing the posted 65 on my commute would only save me four minutes but it adds a lot of stress. Most traffic is doing either 60 or 70, but very little in between. For long distance driving I'll do the posted speed limit or one/two over. I've had my Cruze ECO up to 98 and the car feels well planted on the road, even with the engine splash shield cut. Fuel consumption at 77 MPH is about 42 MPG.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Personaly i call it "Tactical driving". 

80% of the time i drive in a relaxed way on the Cruise control, at about 70mph on highways, but im always looking for oportunities to go fast, so thats the Tactical part, lol.

The last ticket i got was 13 years ago, so i think what i do works, since yesterday i pushed my car several time over 100mph and last week i went the fastest with my Cruze at 131mph.

As for stability, with my current setup, even at 131 it was rock solid. But with stock suspension, the car didnt like High speed and uneven pavement, it wobbled quite a bit.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

60 mph stopping distance for the Cruze is 122 feet, 88 for the Supra I have, 200 feet for the average mini-van, and over 500 feet of an 80,000 pound semi. So why are all the speed limits the same? If driving through the Dells, cruise gets set at 65 mph, if a cop is around and both a huge truck and me in my Supra are both doing 67 mph, guess who will be stopped. But on the same highway in busy Madison, everyone is driving 80 mph, not a cop around. Same between Milwaukee and Chicago.

Really have to be careful in town with all these extra Homeland Security cops running around, more than doubled the size of our police department and even added undercover cops. But glad to see them to protect me against terrorist. Ha, get one terrorist around here, they would run the other way.

One thing I have against the Cruze, so quiet, very easy to drive it a 26 mph when the limit is 25. Good thing I can set the cruise at 25, too bad, can't set it at 24, already tried.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

45 is the posted limit along my route to and from the space at the place they call 
Work . It is just another unmanageable workload monopoly on me 
I think we call them Jobs and I am glad I have IT some days .as far as fast ,,,, I drive the limit .


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

If you are going to compare a Lexus to a cruze with cabin noise and high speed handling that's unfair. That being said I have an rs with 18"s and the factory upgraded suspension and it performs well everywhere I have driven it speed wise. This ranges from zippin around downtown Toronto to hwy driving all over Ontario and NY state. Speed limits here are 63 on all freeways as you call them in America and 55 on two lane hwy's. I also participated in the Watkins glen trip and hit 85mph a half dozen times and touched 90+ on one of the straits. All that my passenger and I could hear was the engine throughout the course and that's because I was all over the gas in high rpm's. 
all being said the OP should buy a rs to get the 4 wheel disc so he can stop from all his excessive speeds. Really just my 2 cents but really should someone driving with kids in the car be driving that fast? Just saying.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

Its a 1998... The Cruze is just as quiet as the Lexus if not, a little quieter.


----------



## Imaperson (Apr 18, 2013)

The Cruze seems content around 70 - 80. I've had my old 89 Taurus SHO north of 145 on a nice empty freeway in west TX. I seem to have of inherited the leadfoot from my dad.
I keep speeds down most of the time. Especially in traffic. A nice empty freeway ahead tempts the right foot now and then though.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Speed limit +5.
> 
> After i've been in trouble with tickets before because of speeding, i am a retired immature young guy. I rather be safe, and not get a ticket for being late to where i am. Because come on lets be honest, will 10 minutes late make a difference? or 30? Just call and say you'll be late 100% of the time they won't care. Just be safe.


And if you get hauled down by the po-po, you're gonna be at least 10-15 minutes late anyway.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

I have inherited the lead foot from my mom and dad lol... Since I have a 16 month old son and another on the way, I have realized that it really isn't worth doing 100+ anymore. I couldn't put my son through life without a father, just because I did stupid things.


----------



## npaggett (Mar 30, 2013)

TopazLTZ said:


> I got a warning ticket doing 90 lol I have only had three tickets and one fine since I started driving in January 2012. And I drive those speeds in my 98 Lexus ES300 with a 4 speed auto and I get in the upper teens low twenties . So I would expect the Cruze to get low to mid twenties.


You (and many others in this thread) are why insurance rates are so high for young men.

The limit on my route is typically 60-65 which leaves me driving no faster than 70. There is absolutely no need to drive 100+ mph. But it is a good way to hurt yourself or someone else. Yea, I am biased because of all the "great" drivers around here that "never get in an accident" driving that fast...until they do and they live but kill someone else in another car. Seems like it happens every week. It is selfish and stupid.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I've had the Cruze faster than the speed limits in a closed environment, off public roads. That was a lot of fun.

I encourage everybody who wants to really see what their car can do to look up legal ways of finding that out. Track days and test'n'tune nights at the local dragstrip are great ways to find out what the car can do. Remember, always drive within your limits!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

all being said the OP should buy a rs to get the 4 wheel disc so he can stop from all his excessive speeds. Really just my 2 cents but really should someone driving with kids in the car be driving that fast? Just saying.[/QUOTE said:


> I still find it surprising that drum brakes are on a Cruze at all in USA, does any other country use then anywhere?


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

In Canada they only come with rs appearance package and I would assume ltz. 
All LS cruzes and 1lt's it is not even an option to not have rear drum. It's stupid but its a reality.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Aussie said:


> I still find it surprising that drum brakes are on a Cruze at all in USA, does any other country use then anywhere?


Drums have less rolling resistance when not engaged. They also engage faster than disc brakes when wet. My Montana had all wheel disc brakes and I had to learn to expect almost a full second of less than full braking when they were wet. I had to make an emergency stop last summer in my ECO MT so I can vouch for the effectiveness of the rear drum brakes in the Cruze.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Rear disc are not realy worth it, if i put a BBK on my car, it will be Front only.

As for speed, like sciphi said, going on a Track of any kind is fun and perfect to test the limits. (Quarter mile, Autocross, Lapping, ect...)

But i still like to go fast on the road from time to time...  (Like i said in earlier post.)


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Just returned from a 360 mile trip, had 40 miles of in town driving on the tank. Finally got back to slightly above 39 mpg, even though we still have snow on the ground, must have filled up with summer gas.

I set the cruise at 72 mph, but at times to prevent being pinned in with a watchful eye, sped up to 79 mph. Hate being pinned behind a truck to have some idiot in the left lane on an interstate either equal my speed or go 0.1 mph faster.

Cruze is quite the vehicle on any smooth four land highway. But could only wonder why I have seen literally thousands of 4WD's on this same road. Shouldn't they be taking a short cut in some farmers field?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It's one thing to discuss our driving habits, but please, no stories of street racing.


----------



## ~Mike//~ (Feb 21, 2013)

Wasn't really a story just threw that in there. lol but yes i believe it is worse then our driving habits.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

obermd said:


> Drums have less rolling resistance when not engaged. They also engage faster than disc brakes when wet. My Montana had all wheel disc brakes and I had to learn to expect almost a full second of less than full braking when they were wet. I had to make an emergency stop last summer in my ECO MT so I can vouch for the effectiveness of the rear drum brakes in the Cruze.


A disc drum setup works fine for an emergency stop, but have you noticed that all the cars with high handbrake levers have drum brakes? I have owned all drum brake cars , disc drum cars and all disc cars and only the all disc cars didn't lose brakeing power in deep water. Hitting a 30mph bend at 60mph in an all drum car after driving into a foot of water on a ford and having no brakes at all cured me.


----------

